# VFS global priority-payment



## Elise82 (May 8, 2014)

Hi

I have an appt in Melbourne next week for a marriage visa so I can join my partner in the UK.

I've been trying to login and pay for the premium service so we get a quick decision.

I'm having trouble with it saying my details already exist and then that my number doesn't exist.

It's really confusing. If any can give me an insight into what to expect at my appointment next week it would be really helpful please? Also any technical help with paying for the premium service.

It's been so frustrating using VFS Global. 

Many thanks and wishing everyone good luck with their applications, it's an anxious time for us!


----------



## Kamarj (Mar 28, 2014)

I have been having the same problem and more on VFS Global trying to pay for my fiance visa priority service. I just dont know, there is also no contact number for them. Its the biggest obstacle yet! You can probably take the money with u to your appointment and see if they will accept the payment at the VAC when you explain the problem. Thats if all else fails. Let me know how it goes.

Edited:

You could also try this loophole that ive tried to get.
Where u enter your GWF number, change the last number to any other number, ENTER ALL OTHER DETAILS CORRECT. 

It will give you the option to select a service. WHEN YOU SEE THE OPTIONS, CHANGE BACK THE LAST NUMBER ON YOUR GWF BEFORE YOU SELECT ANY OF THE OPTIONS. You shld be able to still select the option and proceed. BUT REMEMBER TO CHANGE BACK THE GWF NUMBER TO THE CORRECT ONE BEFORE YOU SELECT AND CONTINUE WITH ANY OPTION.

So where the last digit of your number is 5 you could change it to 6 just so it let it in. BUT CHANGE THE NUMBER BACK TO 5 (just an example)

let me know if this works for you


----------



## Elise82 (May 8, 2014)

Hi thanks so much for this info, it did work luckily. We are feeling quite anxious about the appointment on Thursday, does anyone know what sort of questions they ask? Also, the bank statements, payslips and letter from employer are up until March, with 6 months of evidence. Going to get an up to date bank statement scanned with a letter from bank, this will also show April salary. I hope your application is going well, best of luck.


----------



## Kamarj (Mar 28, 2014)

Elise82 said:


> Hi thanks so much for this info, it did work luckily. We are feeling quite anxious about the appointment on Thursday, does anyone know what sort of questions they ask? Also, the bank statements, payslips and letter from employer are up until March, with 6 months of evidence. Going to get an up to date bank statement scanned with a letter from bank, this will also show April salary. I hope your application is going well, best of luck.


Thank You, Remember to write "PRIORITY VISA (SETTLEMENT)" on the outside of ur envelope or package. It would have been safe to also get April's payslip.

Had to postpone my appointment as i needed to get April's bank statement as well.
You wont be interviewed by any ECOs on the day of your appointment , you may be asked just some general questions by whoever receives your application and documents at the VAC nothing too tough.

All the best and keep us updated on the Decision.


----------



## Elise82 (May 8, 2014)

Thank you. I'm worried as partner can't find April payslip after being so careful with all the other ones. Thanks for letting me know about the appointment not having many questions. Many thanks and yes will keep you updated.


----------

